# Yamaha 25 on Carolina Skiff JV15



## springbranch42 (Aug 28, 2021)

Need a new prop for a project boat I'm working on -- current prop is pretty beat up. As it stand this thing has a hard time planing with two adults and won't plane with three, especially with full gear/fuel load. Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------

